# CCleaner, New Build



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Thank you for your previous donation.

Just to let you know version CCleaner v2.0 has been released and is available for download at:
http://www.ccleaner.com/download/downloading-ccleaner

This new version changes the following:

- Complete rebuild in C++
With the requirements for a portable version, 64-bit compatibility and Windows Vista increasing against the limitations of the old architecture. We decided to rebuild the entire CCleaner application in highly optimized C++.

- Faster analyzing and cleaning
Each scanning process was rewritten from scratch and fully optimized. The result being a noticeable speed increase in all areas.

- Portable
CCleaner can now run from a USB thumbdrive and be installed/run on a computer without a complicated setup process.

- Compact
The rewrite removed all external file dependencies, so the main EXE is now half the size of the original program and support files.

- Redesigned User Interface
The original CCleaner user interface was looking a little dated, so the GUI was redesigned with a modern look, but without sacrificing speed or usability. New icons were created for the interface and the main program icon was updated with a more modern style.

- Exclusions
It is now possible to specify files, folders and registry keys to ignore from the cleaning process.

- Loads of little tweaks
Too numerous to mention them all separately, we've tried to improve CCleaner in all areas.

For beta users the change log is as follows:

v2.00.500
--------------------------------------------
- Starts on Vista with Admin permissions where available.
- Fixed bug in registry cleaner with extended characters.
- Improved global exception handling and reporting.
- Fixed missing translated strings.
- Fixed minor bug in Antivir cleaning.
- Updated translations.
- Minor tweaks and fixes.


Kind regards

The CCleaner Team @ Piriform
www.piriform.com


================================================
THIS IS AN AUTOMATED MESSAGE PLEASE DO NOT REPLY
===============================================

*HEADS UP:*

When installing any version of CCleaner including this last, when check screen presents, make sure U address the last/lowest option: to install I think Yahoo toolbar. If U wan it, fine, but it U don't, make sure U uncheck that box.

These R wordlclass, precious people, the CCleaner team. the have every right to charge for this fabulous thingy and they do not. so OK, they partner with people but also give U a choice. but this is also why I sent them money. Cause who deserves it more? Ponder.


----------



## Adam_30457 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey, do I need to uninstall the old version or will it just install over like version 1x?


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Adam_30457 said:


> Hey, do I need to uninstall the old version or will it just install over like version 1x?



He's amazing and has always had that based covered. Just do the download, the rest will take care of itself!


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh thank you =)


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Oh thank you =)


No...thank HIM...the CCleaner guy! Just think... if everyone were as emotionally healthy as he....wut a world this would be!

I luv him.


----------



## Adam_30457 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ariesjill said:


> No...thank HIM...the CCleaner guy! Just think... if everyone were as emotionally healthy as he....wut a world this would be!
> 
> I luv him.


Amen, what an awesome program!!!ray:


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Nobody should do anything they can not afford...though joy is kinda like money, but pls consider contriubting 2 him...it will make U very happy.


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*CCleaner, ANOTHER New Build!*

(I just FAXed this 2 THOREAU, he's not online yet, but does have a FAX Machine IN HIS GRAVE thank God.)

Heads Up, Boys & Girls: as per belowl CCleaner Genius Guy, apparently olw has a new defrag tool available! I use the now fully realized SmartDefrag by the guys at iboti and luv it....but am excited 2 try this one as well and U may B too.
_____________________________________________
Thank you for your previous donation.

Just to let you know version CCleaner v2.01 has been released and is available for download at:
http://download.piriform.com/ccsetup201.exe

This new version changes the following:

v2.01.507
--------------------------------------------
- Fixed bug where some IE Temporary files were not being removed.
- Fixed bug with IE7 Recently Typed URLs cleaning.
- Fixed C++ exception on Desktop shortcut scanning.
- Installer now works on 64-bit OS Recycle Bins menus.
- Optimized IE Temp files cleaning speed.
- Improved index.dat cleaning on XP.
- Fixed Registry Cleaner as "Fix All" sometimes wouldn't work.
- Keyboard shortcuts now work correctly in Registry section.
- Files winsys.ini and winreg.ini are now embedded in ccleaner.exe.
- Fixed bug where Autoupdate check could cause an exception.
- Fixed minor bug in restoring screen position and size.
- Lots of internal improvements to reliability and speed.
- Minor UI tweaks.

Additionally, if you haven't already seen, we've released a new disk defragmentation tool, called Defraggler!

Get more information at: www.defraggler.com


Kind regards

The CCleaner Team @ Piriform
www.piriform.com


----------

